# ***OFFICIAL*** Daniel Cormier vs. Dan Henderson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*















​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Yet another fight I'm not a fan or detractor of either guy... but since a DC Vs Jones is a far more interesting title match I'll pull for him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sadly DC will be taking this via KO or TKO. Hendo is done although he still has that nuke he calls a right hand, Cormier will be too much.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Fattie vs Oldie, couldn't be less interested.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The real main event right here!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

D.C. is gonna get a legends name under his win colomn.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Yet another fight I'm not a fan or detractor of either guy... but since a DC Vs Jones is a far more interesting title match I'll pull for him.


Why do people think DC is a fight for Jones? He won't get close to Jon. He'd get picked apart from the outside the same as every one else except probably worse because DC's biggest weapon is his wrestling not his power.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I just hope Hendo doesn't win...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Why do people think DC is a fight for Jones? He won't get close to Jon. He'd get picked apart from the outside the same as every one else except probably worse because DC's biggest weapon is his wrestling not his power.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He is the one guy that may be able to take Bones down at will. If he is going to sit on the outside then no, it isn't competitive. I think he knows this. If DC gets him against the cage he is taking him down. Once on the ground not quite sure, Bones would engulf him with his guard, not sure if DC would do much.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He is the one guy that may be able to take Bones down at will. If he is going to sit on the outside then no, it isn't competitive. I think he knows this. If DC gets him against the cage he is taking him down. Once on the ground not quite sure, Bones would engulf him with his guard, not sure if DC would do much.


DC would probably get submitted but still would be interested in seeing that fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> DC would probably get submitted but still would be interested in seeing that fight.


Maybe he would. But don't see how you can say probably. Jones hasn't been on his back much but he has never showed anything there. He bread and butter is going for the neck with those arms. Good for DC that he doesn't have much neck. High level wrestlers like DC are hard to sub.

But I don't think DC would mount much offense am from there and it would probably get stood up often. But you are right either way it is interesting. Any time you have the best wrestler in the division facing a champ it creates a scenario. DC my be the best wrestler in the UFC at any weight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Why do people think DC is a fight for Jones? He won't get close to Jon. He'd get picked apart from the outside the same as every one else except probably worse because DC's biggest weapon is his wrestling not his power.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's the most credentialed wrestler at 205 and beat some legit talent at heavyweight, even finishing them, I do think however he's too small and the big speed advantage he had at heavyweight against the likes of Bigfoot, Mir, Barnett, and Nelson won't be as big at 205, if he even has it. Hendo is too old and his chin is shot, DC should cruise here.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Maybe he would. But don't see how you can say probably. Jones hasn't been on his back much but he has never showed anything there. He bread and butter is going for the neck with those arms. Good for DC that he doesn't have much neck. High level wrestlers like DC are hard to sub.
> 
> But I don't think DC would mount much offense am from there and it would probably get stood up often. But you are right either way it is interesting. Any time you have the best wrestler in the division facing a champ it creates a scenario. DC my be the best wrestler in the UFC at any weight.


Jones has never really been on his back so we haven't got to see what he is capable of doing. Guaranteed he has some slick moves just like he does in both his wrestling and striking, probably some moves that few others can pull off due to his long arms and legs. Him never having been in such a situation is actually an advantage for him because Cormier has no idea what he is getting into even if he is able to take him down.

I just have a feeling that is how Jones will beat Cormier. It is based on nothing more then a feeling though.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I think DC will wrestle his way to victory

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

This fight is so irrelevant and crazy Hendo was automatically kicked off of his own thread and replaced by Jones. :laugh:

Bear in mind we'll see TRT free Hendo fighting for the first time...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

DC by whatever he wants.....



sadly.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll never count Hendo out, but I have a bad feeling DC's going to win. I hate this fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't want to see Hendo lose again but i hope DC put's on a show and contends afterwards.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i have always been under impressed by DC.. but Hendo is too slow for him.. i expect another boring win by DC...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> i have always been under impressed by DC.. but Hendo is too slow for him.. i expect another boring win by DC...


As maybe a smaller HW than Fedor was he KOd Bigfoot when THE all mighty striker that is Reem couldn't in 3 rounds. Rag dolled Barnett like he never has been handled before. Undefeated and still improving. 

You are not alone. But baffles me how many feel this way. I guess he has no head kick KOs. Or sweet armbars. But DC has been very impressive in my eyes. Scary that he is still fairly green in the sport and still improving. Also that he was fighting in the wrong weight class vs high level guys to start his career.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As maybe a smaller HW than Fedor was he KOd Bigfoot when THE all mighty striker that is Reem couldn't in 3 rounds. Rag dolled Barnett like he never has been handled before. Undefeated and still improving.
> 
> You are not alone. But baffles me how many feel this way. I guess he has no head kick KOs. Or sweet armbars. But DC has been very impressive in my eyes. Scary that he is still fairly green in the sport and still improving. Also that he was fighting in the wrong weight class vs high level guys to start his career.


I think most people are basing it on his UFC performances which quite honestly haven't lived up to the hype behind him in strikeforce. He looks to have regressed since moving to the ufc

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I think most people are basing it on his UFC performances which quite honestly haven't lived up to the hype behind him in strikeforce. He looks to have regressed since moving to the ufc
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You may be right. And perhaps DC has played it safely since the ufc because there is more on the line. 

Couture was a hero For dirty boxing against the cage. DC does it 2 fights and he is boring and unimpressive. I can totally see why he did it vs. Roy. The Mir fight not so much. He could have boxed him up easily. Man handling guys against the cage to easy basically unscathed victories doesn't mean it wasn't impressive nor dominant. Entertaining isn't the same thing as impressive. I won't sit here and say those were entertaining fights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I for one actually believe the HW division is significantly weaker then LHW. Lighter weight fighters have far more skill and that could mean Cormier's significant advantages at HW are void at LHW. 

Fedor is actually a great example of this. The guy should have been a LHW fighter but chose to fight bigger less talented fighters instead.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I for one actually believe the HW division is significantly weaker then LHW. Lighter weight fighters have far more skill and that could mean Cormier's significant advantages at HW are void at LHW.
> 
> Fedor is actually a great example of this. The guy should have been a LHW fighter but chose to fight bigger less talented fighters instead.


I agree. But doesn't change the fact he dropped Bigfoot like a ton of bricks when not too long ago "the most devastating striker at hw" and k-1 champ couldn't giving him shots for 3 rounds. Or the fact that Barnett has never been tossed around like that in his career. 

Or the fact that odds makers still had DC as almost a 3 to 1 favorite over Rashad a top 5 LHW in DC'S debut at that weight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I agree. But doesn't change the fact he dropped Bigfoot like a ton of bricks when not too long ago "the most devastating striker at hw" and k-1 champ couldn't giving him shots for 3 rounds. Or the fact that Barnett has never been tossed around like that in his career.
> 
> Or the fact that odds makers still had DC as almost a 3 to 1 favorite over Rashad a top 5 LHW in DC'S debut at that weight.


Mike Kyle nearly finished Bigfoot and Barnett had never fought a good wrestler before. Really hard to draw conclusions from those fights although many people choose to do so.

I honestly think both Barnett and Bigfoot are good fighters but far from amazing. I think they are only as successful as they are because the HW division is still quite thin.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Mike Kyle nearly finished Bigfoot and Barnett had never fought a good wrestler before. Really hard to draw conclusions from those fights although many people choose to do so.
> 
> I honestly think both Barnett and Bigfoot are good fighters but far from amazing. I think they are only as successful as they are because the HW division is still quite thin.


And tex lost to ed Herman. I mean what's your point? Rashad drew with tito Ortiz. Gustaf got tapped by Phil Davis. What's your point? Are you saying Barnett isn't a very strong and good wtestler? With. Good clinch game? Randy isn't a good wrestler?? 

I wouldn't pick shhogun, sonnen, belfort, page over Roy or barnett. Those are many of the lhw champs title wins. 

I'm not saying HW is amazing. But as a small ass man he not only beat but hasn't lost a round vs quality HWS. I'm not saying DC beats Jones or Gustaf. But he has proven to be a very good fighter. And not losing a round ever, much vs ufc competition is impressive to me. 

Realistically DC should be a better fighter at 205 since it is much closer to his Olympic weight. Only makes sense to me. You say he may not have the same quickness advantage. And yea maybe he won't since it is smaller weight with quicker guys. But why wouldn't he be that much faster after shedding that gut? DC has handled top 20 HWS with a raging gut of fat. Maybe it's just me but I expect him to be even better without it.

In his 9th career fight. Basically exactly 2 years even in the sport he fought a guy who not long ago fought for the HW belt. How is that not ultra impressive??? 2 years in the sport!!!!! 2 years of striking and he drops Bigfoot like a sack of bricks. But since mike Kyle who is a decent fighter years ago NEARLY finished bigfoot it doesn't matter???? What??


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lesnar was champion in just over a year. Is that not ultra impressive? 

We will see how he does. In the past it has been very rare that a fighter does any better after dropping down in weight whereas there have been multiple lighter weight guys fight at HW and be very successful.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DC by boring hold-him-against-the-cage all fight UD.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cormier all day.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lesnar was champion in just over a year. Is that not ultra impressive?
> 
> We will see how he does. In the past it has been very rare that a fighter does any better after dropping down in weight whereas there have been multiple lighter weight guys fight at HW and be very successful.


I may be drawing a blank but which are you referring to? Randy went from HW to LHW and did well. 

What lighter weight guys went to HW??? Overeem? I wouldn't say he has been good at HW. He beat a bunch of cans and has lost against many of the real HWs he has seen. Vera went from HW to LHW but wasn't doing well at HW before that anyway. I could be drawing a blank but I don't know many instances of these moves. Anthony Perosh has done much better at 205 than he was at HW. 

Many guys drop down in weight out of desperation. Not many have the success and utter domination DC has had then decide to drop a weight class. DC was fighting way out of class. He carried around a fat gut just to be in that class. 205 is much closer to his elite athletic weight. So I am not seeing similarities there.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is anyone here really giving Hendo any chance?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Is anyone here really giving Hendo any chance?


To quote Joe Rogan, "you can't ever sleep on Dan Henderson." But I don't see it as likely, but I also gave him little chance against Shogun.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> To quote Joe Rogan, "you can't ever sleep on Dan Henderson." But I don't see it as likely, but I also gave him little chance against Shogun.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didn't really get why so many people thought he would get beat up by Shogun. Dan already beat him in 2011 and the guy only got worse since then.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Perhaps DC will stand for all these people who are not impressed and then get KOd


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Perhaps DC will stand for all these people who are not impressed and then get KOd


Highly doubtful. He's too smart.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Really want to see another H-Bomb. DC does nothing for me, I find him such a 'meh' fighters that puts on fights that rarely interest/excite me. Want to see Herndo get the win, get a shot at the belt and see what happens.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wanna see Hendo win soooooo bad but I think dc is just gonna wrestle **** him to a decision... Hendo of 7-8 years ago would kick his ass for sure though..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Highly doubtful. He's too smart.


He spent some time playing with Roy Nelson, I think Cormier will spend some time throwing shot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's not pretend that Hendo is a highly skilled stand up monster. Yes he has that right hand that can put out anyone and it somehow finds it's way home but it's not like anyone who dares to stand with him get's knocked out cold. Cormier isn't that bad on his feet. We havent't even seen DC get with hard punches (?), for all we know he has an iron chin.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hendo KO'd Fedor. Lets just remember that.



And this times 1 million






What a ******* stud.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

He KO'd Fedor with a punch he threw out his ass too... Didn't even look like he had power. Shit landed on the money!!! He's go some power everyone knows that 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendo has a chance to win this, but the chances are quite low. DC is a smart fighter, he will grind out the win here. Dan is passed his prime, and only really has his chin and the hendo bomb, his wrestling has gotten worse of the years. DC is probably the best MMA wrestler, hes going to control every area of this fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hendo's chin isn't what it used to be if you watch his recent fights.. He gets dropped pretty often these days. Still has pretty good recovery though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Hendo's chin isn't what it used to be if you watch his recent fights.. He gets dropped pretty often these days. Still has pretty good recovery though.


He's been at least stumbled or knocked down by everyone he's fought, except Rashad, since Feijao. Some were worse than others and it's hard to know if he was more hurt or exhausted against Shogun the first time but he's been stunned at least once by everyone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He's been at least stumbled or knocked down by everyone he's fought, except Rashad, since Feijao. Some were worse than others and it's hard to know if he was more hurt or exhausted against Shogun the first time but he's been stunned at least once by everyone.


and a shitload of times before that as well...

I think Wanderlei Silva, Allan Goes,Yuki Kondo (i think) Carlos Newton (? maybe), Anderson Silva, Akira Shoji... and more, just going by memory though...

What do know is... Henderson has been consistently dropped or rocked throughout his entire career.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Cormier will probably bang for a little bit but then stop if he feels like he's getting into a dangerous spot. Otherwise, I assume this will be similar to how Cormier's previous UFC fights have been. Boring.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Cormier will probably bang for a little bit but then stop if he feels like he's getting into a dangerous spot. Otherwise, I assume this will be similar to how Cormier's previous UFC fights have been. Boring.


I'll never understand people who find Cormier boring, every time he fights it is so high level. Cormier is such a good fighter, his fights are super impressive and fun for me.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I'll never understand people who find Cormier boring, every time he fights it is so high level. Cormier is such a good fighter, his fights are super impressive and fun for me.


Me too. I don't know why people think he's boring or over rated or wants to wrestle hendo. he's going to light him up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok I once thought I was kne of the only ones who was on DCs side in terms of fights he puts on. But I wouldnt go as far to say he is exciting. 

I think he gets a bad shake on tjat as he has had some exciting finishes and the Barnett fight was great. He has been willing to throw hands for an elite wrestler who is behind in years striking than most all these guys. Look at a guy like Askren. 

He has put on reasonably good fights. I thought Mir fight was a stinker and he could have let loose more. My beef is mostly when peoplr say he hasnt impressed them. A lot of people here say that. He has been impressive as hell. Unless you confuse impressive with exciting I dont understand how what DC does that isnt impressive.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hendo has little to no chance. If he was 31 this would be a hell of a fight but a plodding headhunting power punch strategy doesn't win against top 10 talent nearly ever


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Hendo has little to no chance. If he was 31 this would be a hell of a fight but a plodding headhunting power punch strategy doesn't win against top 10 talent nearly ever



I'm not sure if he always just "head hunts" but his chances are definitely slim. He seems to be able to land that right hand when you least expext it though so I'm sure Cormier will be on his toes with that. I think this is gonna be a good fight but definitely a DC decision win. Hendo is way under sized as well.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If any one head hunts it's Hendo


----------



## DP_Undead (May 23, 2014)

I think DC can stop Hendo by tko but a decision win is the safe bet. Everyone I speak to seems unable to pick against Hendo in this fight though.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DC would've beat Hendo at his peak.

A 43 year old, 198 lb, TRT less Hendo? Murder.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> DC would've beat Hendo at his peak.
> 
> A 43 year old, 198 lb, TRT less Hendo? Murder.


TRT less? He was granted an exemption, as was chael in chaels upcoming fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> TRT less? He was granted an exemption, as was chael in chaels upcoming fight.


Really? I think he got the exemption against Shogun only. They are no longer allowed to use it. Hendo even gave interview saying he is feeling OK, but more tired.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Vcash is on Hendo but think Cormier should win fairly easily. Hoping for a stand up battle with little to no wall and stall.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep. No TRT tonight for Hendo.

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/05/underdog-dan-henderson-looking-for-post-trt-statement-vs-cormier-at-ufc-173


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I like both of them. Hope Dan catches dc. I got Cormier, I thi.k the h bomb has a one in four chance of going off in this fight. Hopefully it's a good one, hard to imagine this fight not being solid.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, that's a biiig difference in strength...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Cormier is powering through Hendo right now, he is definitely a HW that went LHW.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

DC easily taking and keeping Hendo down. I feel like he could take Bones down too.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This is ******* painful to watch.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This is really hard to watch


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I at least I hope I'm watching the guy who will take Jones' belt, destroy my favorite fighter of all time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

That was sad, and boring, and a shitty matchup that should have never been made.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> I at least I hope I'm watching the guy who will take Jones' belt, destroy my favorite fighter of all time.


There's no doubt in my mind Cormier will beat Jones. There's a reason Jones wants no part of Cormier, this is the reason right here.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Woohoo.

Glad this fight didn't disappoint. Cormier is legit and Hendo should retire.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought this fight was gonna be one sided, but not this bad.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was indeed the biggest mismatch I ever seen.
Youth, strength, technique, drive, cardio...


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Such a stupid fight. Not impressed. I hope either Bones or Gus can beat his ass.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Cormier shouldn't get a shot until he has 1 exciting fight. Boring.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> There's no doubt in my mind Cormier will beat Jones. There's a reason Jones wants no part of Cormier, this is the reason right here.


I don't know. Hendo was able to tie up Cormier decently I am guessing Jones will be able to keep him in guard a lot more and possibly submit him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Did Dan say he'll give DC some chicken? lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Hendo, why oh why can't you just retire...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

******* joe trying to get hendo to retire, let him make the decision don't try to imply it on him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Did Dan say he'll give DC some chicken? lol


He already did, brought chicken to him when DC was trying to cut weight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> Such a stupid fight. Not impressed. I hope either Bones or Gus can beat his ass.


I think he takes either of them down at will for 3-5 rounds.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Oh Hendo, why oh why can't you just retire...


I know. Hang them the **** up Dan. It's over. He says he'll keep fighting as long as he physically can. Well the day has come Dan you need to hang them up there is nothing left for you to do.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cormier will drag Jones to the canvas anyway he pleases, me thinks.
The combination of stellar wrestling and power is just insane.

When a fighter fights a huge underdog like he did here, this is the type of performance he MUST show and that is the reason I am not disappointed. I never seen someone ragdolled and thrown around like that. :jaw:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully his contract is almost over, if he wants to go beat up cans in a different organization I have no problem with that but would prefer him not to try and keep competing at the highest level here in the UFC. He will never beat the top guys and is too dangerous to up and comers.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Who are we to say he should retire? It's not like he got his head knocked off. This was a terrible match up for him. Cormier is so much stronger and heavier than him. Henderson weighed in at less than 200 pounds for crying out loud. This fight should have never even been made, especially now.

I feel bad for him. It's obvious that he doesn't want to let the sport go. He has so many memories and accomplishments in MMA, I can't imagine how hard it would be to turn your back on it after all the history. It's a part of his life and when he hangs up his gloves is his choice. When he starts getting knocked out left and right, then maybe someone should intervene. Until then, I don't mind watching the MMA legend continue to do what he loves. Hopefully he will at least get better match ups though. This was a nightmare match up for him.

If he needs to fight in a different organization, then so be it. Don't tell the guy to retire though. It's his life, it's his passion.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendo should retire on his own. He fought a HW basically and he was basically a MW tonight. Hendo has a couple fights left in him.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Exactly, people are acting like he's Chuck Liddelling it. He literally couldn't take a punch anymore so his body needed to retire. Henderson isn't getting knocked out left and right. It's his life, leave him alone. You can't simply tell a guy to stop doing his passion. He needs to figure things out on his own. You say he has accomplished so much so he has nothing left to prove, and that is true, but I'd also say that if someone needed to earn the right to retire on their own terms, he would definitely be that guy who has earned that right.

I wouldn't be opposed to him fighting outside of the UFC.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Hendo should retire on his own. He fought a HW basically and he was basically a MW tonight. Hendo has a couple fights left in him.


This.

Hendo is fine to keep fighting, he can still knock guys out, can still take shots, can still compete. Cormier is a monster and on his way to becoming the LHW champion. No shame in this loss being a much smaller guy fighting the next big thing. He wasn't hurt or KO'd or anything, he just got beat by a champion. The guy just ran through the HW division before dropping down, he's a machine.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Hendo still has something left, given his size I'm sure he could have some entertaining Franklin-weight fights too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hendo should retire because he will never be a UFC champion and so there's just no need to be taking shots at his age anymore.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> This.
> 
> Hendo is fine to keep fighting, he can still knock guys out, can still take shots, can still compete. Cormier is a monster and on his way to becoming the LHW champion. No shame in this loss being a much smaller guy fighting the next big thing. He wasn't hurt or KO'd or anything, he just got beat by a champion. The guy just ran through the HW division before dropping down, he's a machine.


Anyone can "take shots." But it's not in his best interest to continue to do so. His speech is a little bit slurred and he's struggling to speak coherently. 

It's sad: the punchier these guys get, the less ability they have to make a rational decision, putting themselves in even further danger. 

At one point, I thought MMA was the safest of all combat sports, now I no longer believe that's the case. Every combat sport is extremely dangerous, whether it's football, boxing or mma. 

I never want to see henderson fight again, but it's his choice and I'm quite certain he'll continue to compete, in the ufc or outside of it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Anyone can "take shots." But it's not in his best interest to continue to do so. His speech is a little bit slurred and he's struggling to speak coherently.
> 
> It's sad: the punchier these guys get, the less ability they have to make a rational decision, putting themselves in even further danger.
> 
> ...


Hendo has always spoken like that. More over, he didn't take a beating tonight. He got controlled via wrestling, he got hit obviously as it was a fight but this was far from a beating. He was dominated not by strikes or taking damage but by being controlled by a huge wrestler. When I said he can take shots, I'm saying he's not like Liddell was where a tap on his chin meant nighty night. The guy has a perfectly good chin, very solid, more so than most. He still has power, he still has skills, and there's no reason for him to stop fighting right now unless he wanted to.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

michelangelo said:


> *His speech is a little bit slurred and he's struggling to speak coherently.*


Nothing compared to Nick or Nate Diaz, though. :thumb03:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Exactly as expected, no surprises here thankfully. Unlike freaking Dillashaw, I'm done counting out elite wrestlers, they've always got the mental game on.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. I never thought that Hendo could ever be dominated like that. The 3rd round slam was rediculous. And I never saw DC submitting him but that happened so... Awesome stuff


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd like to say that my first impression of Hendo in his early days was that I never thought he'd belong in the ring/cage/octagon. He always had that sheepish grin during the staredowns and I thought..."this guy is in for a long night." Then he fought against Frank I think, Vitor, and Wanderlei holding his own early on in his career. 

He is the most unassuming fighter in the sport who happens to be THE MOST FEARLESS. He has my full respect after witnessing him NOT EVEN bother tapping out. Shogun x 2, Rampage, Wanderlei x2, Vitor, lil Nog, Fedor, Anderson Silva, never once did I see him break. Hurt, but not broken. He is a battle hardened warrior to the extreme. 

At this point he probably wants FOTN material.

- Glover - 205
- Wanderlei 3 - 205
- Anderson Silva 2 - 205 (I'd like to see the rematch at 205.) 
- Robbie Lawler would be a very interesting match up at 185.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Henderson would starch Wandy so bad at this point there really isn't a reason for a third fight. Wand only got him once by wrestle****ing him.

Glover just lost a title fight and needs surgery he needs like a phil Davis. 

Anderson wouldn't be bad, but it could look very sad to see two guys who have possibly fallen that far.

Robbie is busy at 170.

If Dan wants just intersting fights Randy Couture style maybe someone like Lil Nog let him get that one back. Too bad Rampage isn't around anymore that'd be a fun rematch too. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> *Hendo has always spoken like that. **More over, he didn't take a beating tonight.* He got controlled via wrestling, he got hit obviously as it was a fight but this was far from a beating. He was dominated not by strikes or taking damage but by being controlled by a huge wrestler. When I said he can take shots, I'm saying he's not like Liddell was where a tap on his chin meant nighty night. The guy has a perfectly good chin, very solid, more so than most. He still has power, he still has skills, and there's no reason for him to stop fighting right now unless he wanted to.


He has not always spoken like that. He is struggling with his speech now. He struggles to form his thoughts and his speech is slightly slurred. It's not night and day, but there is a difference. Also, he's getting a little glassy eyed. He's not "all there" as they say. 

He's at the edge of a slippery slope and the time to exit is now. Unfortunately, he won't. As I said before, brain damage isn't just limited to speech, his entire brain is affected, and his decision making is probably affected as well. Someone close to him will need to tell him the truth. I don't see that happening, as his team relies on him for their employment. 

I used to make all sorts of excuses for mma. I argued that mma guys take fewer head shots (they do). And that the small gloves lead to lots of superficial cuts, but not any "real damage." I told myself that the refs are there to prevent any serious damage. 

I was just kidding myself. The old timers are showing the effects. Henderson's been KO'ed by belfort, and was in a war against rua. 

I don't know which fight you were watching last night but cormier turned hendo's head into a punching bag all night long. Henderson had no defense at all. Henderson took a ton of damage in this fight being punched repeatedly when cormier had his back. It wasn't as bad as penn vs st pierre, or lesnar/mir, but it was still very bad. 

His fans are in denial mode, and there's nothing I can do to stop that, but some sober folks will recognize what is happening.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Henderson would starch Wandy so bad at this point there really isn't a reason for a third fight. Wand only got him once by wrestle****ing him.
> 
> Glover just lost a title fight and needs surgery he needs like a phil Davis.
> 
> ...


Good that you're on. I need a breakdown here. 

1.) Ellenberger got a hook in on Robbie while he had his back, but then he laughed and reversed and got into side control. I thought there could be a potential momentum shift there. A breakdown would be nice.

2.) Hendo bottom crucifix. Can a submission form from there. 

3.) How do you get out of a crucifix like what Roy always does especially against Mirko.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't help it. I find DC so boring. 

I still want to see him fight an actual legit 205er.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Killz said:


> Can't help it. I find DC so boring.
> 
> I still want to see him fight an actual legit 205er.


A legit 205er you say.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

When was Gus-Jones 2 taking place again? I hope DC get's the shot afterwards.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rauno said:


> When was Gus-Jones 2 taking place again? I hope DC get's the shot afterwards.


I believe they're suppose to fight at the end of August. I hope DC gets it next. But I have the feeling he will get one more fight before maybe Evans?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Good that you're on. I need a breakdown here.





> 1.) Ellenberger got a hook in on Robbie while he had his back, but then he laughed and reversed and got into side control. I thought there could be a potential momentum shift there. A breakdown would be nice.


I remember the moment you're talking about however having seen it only once in a bar, I can't offer any kind of deep insight into it. I can't find a video the morning after the fight, but if someone finds one or it gets posted online somewhere I'll check it out and try to give out a solid breakdown. If I had to guess Jake probably got his upper body grip and his hook on mismatched sides and it allowed Robbie to spin out. But that's just a guess.



> 2.) Hendo bottom crucifix. Can a submission form from there.


There are two common, however rather low percentage ones. The first Dan actually attempted I think. It is an armbar on the arm clinched around the head. You are trapping the wrist between your neck and shoulder and using your arms to hyper extend the elbow. It is a little more common from open guards in jiu jitsu circles.

Here's a video on the mechanics of the armbar, though it's from a different position.





The second is a little bit more common and a little bit higher percentage. This attack involves the arm trapped by the legs. You can reverse triangle. Where you essentially force the head down to the trapped arm and triangle. This attack is actually quite popular for some guys as a defense against certain guard passes.

But, one of my favorite people in the grappling world has a video on the technique, so here you go. He is attacking it all at once where Henderson had the arm first, but the attack is the same.







> 3.) How do you get out of a crucifix like what Roy always does especially against Mirko.


I assume you're talking about the mounted crucifix. The position where Matt Hughes stopped BJ Penn in their second fight. 

Well there are a variety of escapes, and they vary as far as percentage of success dependent upon where the guy on top places his weight. I'd say the one seen most often in MMA is to just simply bridge hard and non-stop and nine times out of ten the guy will lose pressure somewhere allowing you to get an arm free and get back to side control. 

If I was coaching an escape though, I'd lean on escaping back to half guard. First you bridge to create a little space/instability/stop him from hitting you and to shift his weight forward more onto your upper body as to allow your hips to move more freely. Then swing your legs over to toward his legs. Use the leg that was furthest away from his when you were laying on your back i.e if your right arm is trapped under his legs your left leg a.k.a the outside leg. Use the outside leg to reach over the top of his nearest foot. So again if your right am is trapped, you're using your outside leg(left) you will hook his right leg. Once the leg is hook you drag it back towards you, creating space to free your trapped arm, in doing so hope you can keep his leg caught and use your now free arm to push his leg down and get back to half guard.

The final way involves the other arm, the one trapped between their arm and head and can actually lead to getting you into a take down or back on top. Depending on how the guy on top is trapping the arm with his head, if you can swim the arm out and turn it into an underhook, so in his armpit on the side further from your head, you can bridge, turn belly down, use the fact that your other arm is already inside his legs, connect your hands and suck in his leg for a single leg attempt. 

Here's a video to illustrate the movement, this guy is doing it from side control, but I'm sure you can follow. I don't know who this is, I just found it on youtube as a way to give a visual. A few things he says a little odd but it's just of illustrative purposes. 






I hope that makes sense, the problem is I'm explaining in text what could be shown in ten seconds and explained in two minutes being able to visually show you. Also there could be entire seminars dedicated to how to do the mounted crucifix and how to escape it. There are so many little variations on that position and so many different ways guys like to do it that it is difficult to give a single one. So I chose what is most seen in MMA which is a pretty simple crucifix. There are all kinds of ways to tie up both arms using different leg positions and head positions.

Edit: WTF is going on with my sig, I changed it two nights ago and it's now back to Kron. Or are you guys seeing the new one?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I remember the moment you're talking about however having seen it only once in a bar, I can't offer any kind of deep insight into it. I can't find a video the morning after the fight, but if someone finds one or it gets posted online somewhere I'll check it out and try to give out a solid breakdown. If I had to guess Jake probably got his upper body grip and his hook on mismatched sides and it allowed Robbie to spin out. But that's just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good breakdown. 

Also I see Kron. I changed mine back to DHK and I still see the Klits on mine :S


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> He has not always spoken like that. He is struggling with his speech now. He struggles to form his thoughts and his speech is slightly slurred. It's not night and day, but there is a difference. Also, he's getting a little glassy eyed. He's not "all there" as they say.
> 
> He's at the edge of a slippery slope and the time to exit is now. Unfortunately, he won't. As I said before, brain damage isn't just limited to speech, his entire brain is affected, and his decision making is probably affected as well. Someone close to him will need to tell him the truth. I don't see that happening, as his team relies on him for their employment.
> 
> ...


He has always spoken like that...plus he was really tired from the fight so people should cut him some slack. He's just had a 225lbs LHW sit on his chest for all of 2 1/2 rounds.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to see Henderson fight untill he's 90 years old !!!

Let's be serious guys .. 
Didnt you guys saw this coming ??? srsly now ... Media keeps pushed the "H BOMB" but was clearly that DC will do this ...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hey Swp it's a fight...anything *could *happen.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think some people forgot the Jake Shields fight, including Joe Rogan.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet breakdown.

Those are some wicked submission variations especially from the bottom, going into a crucifix and reverse triangle w/ a reverse arm bar or kimura. That is deadly. 

Yah I saw BJ, Mirko, the Pitbull against Goodridge and a few others TKOed by the crucifix and I thought man...that has got to suck hard. That's like getting headlocked as a kid and getting noogied. The thing I love about BJJ is that there is always a counter. I love how Ebersole and Marcos Ruas were pretty impervious to chokes. Completely off topic, but I remember reading about Rickson putting his hands on his belt and two guys were still unable to tap him out which goes to show that a good defense can turn into an offense by breaking the guy down mentally and physically. 

Lolz...I still love the way Dan went out. I think he knew...and just said..."the hell with it you beat me, but I'm not gonna tap...good night."


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

This was awesome.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Never really been a big fan of Cormier, but he's looking like an absolute animal in the last few fights. If anyone is going to take Jon Jones belt, I'd say Cormier has the best chance, the guy is SO good. He's knocked out Big Foot, dominated Barnett, smashed Mir, looked really good against Nelson, and then in his last 2 he's stepped it up even further and looked ******* tremendous.


----------

